# Midwest Haunters Convention 2005



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

Greetings Fellow Haunters,

Preparations for the second annual Midwest Haunters Convention are well under way and many exciting things have been planned! The organizers have jam packed the extended weekend of July 21-25 with workshops, seminars, tradeshow, and social activities. Below are some of the details:

We are pleased to announce that our signature “Haunt Ed” series of workshops has expanded. In addition to the sold-out facepainting workshops with the Wolfe Brothers (both sold out very quickly), and an all day airbrushing class with the world-renowned Pashur, we have added an all-day Special FX Makeup Application with Gene Flaherty of Mehron. In this eight hour class gene will teach you how to apply the more popular fx makeup including bald caps, woochies, latex, modeling wax, as well as cream and water based makeup. Sample products will be provided to all participants. This class is only $100 and is limited to 12 people.

The “Haunt Ed” faculty is also working on organizing a “Getting Started” workshop. This class will focus on the business end of the haunt industry and will be geared towards those of you thinking about starting a professional haunt and those who have been in the business for one or two years. This class will offer instruction on creating a business plan, marketing your haunt, recruiting actors, and more. More details about this unique workshop will be coming very soon.

If you are interested in any of these workshops and the weekend of fun that they surround, please see www.midwesthauntersconvention.com for more details You may also call Barry Schieferstein at 614-361-1466 for more information, or Kathy Schieferstein at 614-459-4746 to register.


----------

